# Diorama - More Russia 1941



## razorboy (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello All, 
Here is another in the Operation Barbarossa series, it's a "Companion Piece" to the Totenkopf BMW seen previously. Hope you enjoy it.

_razorboy_


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I like this....nice work!


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

sweet! nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

That is a snapshot dio! :thumbsup: 

I like the figure poses you've got there--look very realistic. 

The ground work is also perfect!

Any chance of your adding a front shot of the vehicle--those are always my favorites.


----------

